# Shurflo Pump Mod



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I had some problems with winterizing this year - my pump malfunctioned. I have talked to the techs at Shurflo and it sounded like my model 2088 pump needed to be rebuilt, so I opted to install a new pump in a better location.

I bought Shurflo's new Revolution pump model 4008 which I picked up on sale at Camping World for 79 bucks. The thing is a monster compared to the old one. I decided to utilize the space under the sofa on the other side of the water heater, and move the pump up front for accessibility. It would also allow me to place my new siphon tube for winterizing and the shutoff valve next to the water heater bypass, making the whole thing accessible thru the hole under the sofa, so I don't have to pull the front panel off the sofa every time.




























I added a filter, since some debris may have caused my other pump to malfunction.

This pump, despite it's size, is QUIET! Did I say it's quiet? I meant to say almost silent! What a difference! If you are unhappy with the noise when your pump recycles, try swapping it out with this guy. I can only imagine it will be almost totally silent when I reinstall the front of the sofa!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

If it's really quiet, then it's worth the $79 bucks for that reason only. I was going to add "silencers" all around my factory pump, but I might just replace it and be done. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

This is perfect timing. I have just about had it with our pump, and the "hammering" every time it cycled.....


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I will 3rd that. My pump is so loud it wakes the kids when I am getting ready for work early in the morning. Very annoying.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

x2 on the new shureflow. combine it with the small shureflow accumulator and it's a huge improvement. Took the old pump and put it in the pass through and wired it to 12V and a switch so I could use it to fill the fresh water tank from 7 gallon jugs.


----------

